# Oggi



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

Madonna quanto sono incarognita.
ma incarognita a manetta.
Una roba che se mi toccano distruggo.

Ora devo andare rendermi presentabile, ho l'assicurazione scaduta da quattro giorni e non me ne sono nemmeno accorta, quindi assicurazione.
Che è praticamente in zona Man.
E ho pure i liquidi pronti da dargli per la e-cig.

Che mollerò a Pupi, con cui ho un appuntamento "di nascosto" per un caffè e mollarglieli.

Non sono arrabbiata per Man. O meglio. Anche. Il suo atteggiamento è vomitoso.

Sono incazzata anche perchè. Ho sentito mio padre. Finalmente ha sbattuto fuori di casa la matta che si era sposato in quarte, quinte nozze (ho perso il conto) e mi racconta che cosa fa lei.



Non mi capacito.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

'azz.

Solidarietà. Altro non so dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2013)

potrebbe sinceramente risparmiartelo. Non capisco perchè metterti al corrente di certe cose, a parte ovviamente la separazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7759 ha detto:
			
		

> potrebbe sinceramente risparmiartelo. Non capisco perchè metterti al corrente di certe cose, a parte ovviamente la separazione.


Egocentrico? Gli manca una audience a portata di mano? Visto che Tebe ha a che fare con la matta, adesso si sente libero di sbracarsi? (lasciamo stare cosa ne penso di ciascuna di queste motivazioni)


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2013)

ragazze...mi racconta perchè la matta è quella che mi fa stalking e quella che mi ha denunciata.
Mi incazzo perchè lei fa cose che rabbrividisco.
Che se le avesse fatte la genitrice, anzi, se ne avesse fatte solo la metà sarebbe già stata uccisa (da papino).

E lui non capisce.
Non capisce un cazzo.


O meglio.
Ha ridotto anche questa come la genitrice. Anzi. Peggio.
le sue mogli, tutte , le ha ridotte così.
Pazze globali. Alcolizzate. Imbottite di psicofarmaci.
La smetto perchè mi sie è chiusa la vena.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2013)

Sì, era quello che intendevo dicendo che visto che tu devi trattare con la pazza, allora adesso, adesso che l'ha sbattuta fuori, si può "sbracare" e raccontare tutto.

Non so se è lui che le "trasforma". Piuttosto, penso che scelga sempre lo stesso tipo di donna... può essere?

Bè, adesso di questo non te ne può fregare di meno.

Mi spiace...


----------



## Alessandra (19 Marzo 2013)

anch'io pensavo quello che poi ha espresso Nausica....
diciamo che il suo fascino su un altro tipo di donna non fa breccia. E idem lui...se non sono cosi', in un certo modo, neanche le vede.

Poi la relazione insieme porta a quelle conseguenze.

Il perche' ti racconta...?
mah guarda...io ho lo stesso problema con i miei...mi raccontano...ma ad esempio non si azzardano a fare lo stesso con mia sorella...perche' lei li sbrana vivi, senza pensarci un secondo....


ipotizzo che ti raccontano per lo stesso motivo per cui le cose vengono raccontate anche a me:
conosciamo tutto il loro iter, quindi a differnza di un'estraneo non ci devono fare un "sunto" dei precedenti, allo stesso tempo scambiano il nostro tentativo di starne fuori per maturita' e opportunita' di riflessione con occhio oggettivo...chissa'...
e poi, se tu hai avuto problemi con la stalker...te lo racconta perche' da complice si aspetta (forse) un tuo "si', si'...era proprio pazza"


le mie sono ipotesi


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra;bt7771 ha detto:
			
		

> anch'io pensavo quello che poi ha espresso Nausica....
> diciamo che il suo fascino su un altro tipo di donna non fa breccia. E idem lui...se non sono cosi', in un certo modo, neanche le vede.
> 
> Poi la relazione insieme porta a quelle conseguenze.
> ...


sul neretto. No. lui sostiene che non è pazza. E' il contrario.
Poi parla con me perchè abbiamo ripreso da poco i rapporti.
Quattro anni fa mandai tutti a cagare. Tutti in senso di famiglia intendo.
Con lui è "poco" che abbiamo di nuovo un rapporto.
Il punto è che lui tenta di modificare le mie percezioni di quello che è stato, per tentare di rifarsi una specie di verginità per gli errori compiuti prima.
Un pò alla berlusconi.
Se tu continui falsamente a portare avanti una teoria palesemente falsa, prima o 
poi la percezione cambia.
O dovrebbe. Ma avendole vissute io da parte lesa diciamo, non attacca.
E ogni volta che vado in picco con lui ( quattro anni fa quando ho scatenato l'inferno, l'ho fatto piangere, e ti assicuro MAI più. E' stato devastante) mi freno, gli dico le cose che devo, ma non lo mostrizzo più.


----------



## Alessandra (20 Marzo 2013)

capisco...non ho niente da aggiungere, hai tutta la mia solidarieta' e comprensione perche' non sono situazioni facili...ti capisco e capisco la tua rabbia. Forza e coraggio Tebe!


----------

